# off-topic: HDR-Bild errechnen



## Quaxli (17. Sep 2007)

Hi,

ich wußte nicht recht, wo ich das Thema reinpacken soll. Dachte mal, daß es hier am Besten aufgehoben ist. 

Mich würde interessieren, wie man ein HDR-Bild errechnet.
Über Google werde ich aber nicht so recht fündig. Es wäre schön, wenn jemand einen entsprechenden Link parat hätte. 
Mir geht es dabei nicht um fertige Programme, sondern ich würde gern selbst etwas ähnliches basteln.

Danke für alle Tipps.


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Sep 2007)

Mit Java3D oder JOGL/LWJGL?

Generell läuft das alles über Shader/Vertex Programme ab. Das ohne selbige zu machen dürfte in einem Krampf enden...

http://www.ogre3d.org/wiki/index.php/Faking_HDR

Das dürfte recht hilfreich sein. *hoff*


----------



## Quaxli (17. Sep 2007)

Bin nicht sicher, muß ich mal in Ruhe durchlesen. Es geht mir aber nicht um 3D-Applikations, sondern um HDR-Fotos, wo aus 3 unterschiedlich belichteten Fotos ein HDR-Bild errechnet wird. Einfach mal auf den Link in meinem ersten Post klicken 

Werde es aber mal durchsehen, vielleicht finde ich einen Hinweis.
Schon mal Danke.


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Sep 2007)

Den Link hatte ich geklickt, um sicher zu sein das mit HDR das gemeint war was ich dachte und du hattest ja geschrieben du willst sowas selbst basteln. Deswegen bin ich von 3D App ausgegangen. Schätze aber das bei dem kombinieren von 3 Bildern das ganze ähnlich abläuft und man sehr viel zwischen den BIldpunkten berechnen muss.


----------

